# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ايهما احفظ عمدة الاحكام ام بلوغ المرام ام اشرع في الصحيح!

## نومس القصيمي

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته امابعد




اخواني هذا الموضوع يكاد يكون من المواضيع التي تستفتح بها المنتديات العلميه


وكتابتي لهذا الموضوع لاثراءه

لانه هو الدارج عند طلبة العلم المبتدئين والمتوسطين ايضا


المهم ان هذا الموضوع يحتاج الاثراء بالتجارب والخبرات وانا هنا لست اسأل بل ان قدشرعت ان شاءالله ولن اتردد ولكن للفائده ولكثرة هذا السؤال

وسأتكلم عن نفسي اولا

#اذكرسمعت الشيخ العلامه المحدث عبدالكريم الخضير يقول يبداء طالب العلم بعد

(الاربعين بعمدة الاحكام ثم بلوغ المرام ثم الكتب المطوله )

#وقد سألت الشيخ ايضا عن من حفظ البلوغ ماذا يحفظ بعده من كتب الجمع بين الصحيحين فقال كتاب(احفظ الجمع بين الصحيحين للامام الاشبيلي )
#واذكراني سألت الشيخ المحدث صالح بن عبدالله العصيمي فقلت له حفظت الاربعين  فهل احفظ العمده ام البلوغ وانا حافظتي وسط قال

(احفظ العمده لأنها صحيحه وستتسع حافظتك ثم احفظ البلوغ ثم تترقى لمابعدها وكانت نصيحة طيبه حفظه الله)
وسألت الشيخ المحدث العلامه عبدالمحسن العباد ايضا ايهما احفظ فقال
(هل القرآن محفوظ قلت ان شاءالله قال احفظ العمده ثم البلوغ)

وسمعت الشيخ المحدث عبدالله السعدحفظه الله يقول على طالب العلم ان يحفظ بلوغ المرام ويتفقه ثم يشرع بالقراءه في الكتب المسنده قراءه

وسمعت الشيخ المحدث عبدالعزيز بن مرزوق الطريفي يقول اذا حفظ الطالب البلوغ فلابأس ان يفتي اذا سأل ان لم اكن واهما قال كذا

والذي عليه علمائنا ان الطالب يحفظالعمده ثم البلوغ ثم القراءه والتفقه في الكتب المسنده



المطلوب نريد كل يدلي بدلوه عن تجربه عن تجربه اخرين

اسأل الله ان يعلمنا ماينفعنا وينفعنا بماعلمنا

ابوعبدالله نومس العنزي

----------


## ابن المهلهل

من خلا التجربة :
البلوغ ثم الصحيحين 
لا داعي للعمدة لمن أراد حفظ الصحيحين !

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

أخي الكريم 
أنت أعلم بسعة حفظك وعلو همتك من غيرك 
لذلك الذي أراه أن تحفظ كتاب تهذيب بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام للدكتور خالد الباتلي


بعد ذلك فكر في الصحيحين وأفضل من جمع بينهما

----------


## عبد العزيز القاضي

يا أخي لا تحفظ أي شيء .. أحفظ وقتك عن هذا الأمر .. لقد أهدروا وقتنا بحفظ المحفوظ .. والله أهدروا وقتنا ببرامج طلب العلم هذه التي لا تغني في العلم شيئا .. سوى أنها صارت - هذه البرامج التي تصاغ لطلاب العلم - تورث وراثة من شيخ لشخ .. لقد أهدرت من عمري سنة كاملة وأنا أحفظ ألفية ابن مالك ..وها أنا أخي .. لا أدري ما أصنع بها !! 
أعتقد أن قراءة الشرح يكفي .. ولو قرأت لكنت وفيت إن شاء الله .

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ ابو عبد الله جزاك الله كل خير على ما نقلته من كلام العلماء الاجلاء والذي لم يتركوا شيء لمن بعدهم
ومتن عمدة الاحكام هو متن صغير عدد احاديث 423 حديث والكثير منها يحفظها العامي فما بالك بطالب العلم
والتدرج في طلب العلم مهم جداً وهو يسهل عليك الكثير فمن قراء عمدة الاحكام ثم بلوغ المرام سهل عليه الصحيحين
ومن وثب على الصحيحين قبل بلوغ المرام فسوف يستغرقه قراءتهما وفهماهما وقتاً اطول لو انه قراء بلوغ المرام اولاً

----------


## مصطفى صادق الرّافعي

الحفظ المذموم يتمثّل بالحفظ دون الفهم أو العمل؛ والذي يحفظ إمّا أنْ يكون جيّدا فهذا لا يؤثّر فيه كثرة الحفظ، أمّا غيره فتكثير الحفظ وتزويده قد يهدر وقته، ويقطعه عن خالقه ثمّ عن أسرته وعمله ومجتمعه وأمّته وعالمه؛ فيكون حفظه سفها.

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم بعد الأربعين الأفضل أن تأخذ عمدة الأحكام ولا تستعجل على العلم، البلوغ الأفضل أن يقسم إلى قسمين لا يحفظ مرّةً واحدة..
أمّا عن الصحيحين يقول المحدّث الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير: كانت الطريقة عند أهل العلم حفظ المختصرات الصغيرة اليسيرة، مثل(الأربعين ثم العمدة ثم البلوغ ومن يتطاول على المنتقى فضلاً عن أن يحفظ في الكتب المسندة).اهـ
ويقول أيضا: لا يكفي هذا بل لابد من معرفة الفقه، والاستنباط من هذه الأحاديث ومعرفة ثبوت هذه الأحاديث من معرفة عدم ثبوتها.اهـ
وأنصحك أن ترجع لمحاضرة: المنهجيّة في قراءة الكتب"للشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير"

----------


## أبوأسيد السندي

> يا أخي لا تحفظ أي شيء .. أحفظ وقتك عن هذا الأمر .. لقد أهدروا وقتنا بحفظ المحفوظ .. والله أهدروا وقتنا ببرامج طلب العلم هذه التي لا تغني في العلم شيئا .. سوى أنها صارت - هذه البرامج التي تصاغ لطلاب العلم - تورث وراثة من شيخ لشخ .. لقد أهدرت من عمري سنة كاملة وأنا أحفظ ألفية ابن مالك ..وها أنا أخي .. لا أدري ما أصنع بها !! 
> أعتقد أن قراءة الشرح يكفي .. ولو قرأت لكنت وفيت إن شاء الله .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـاته
(من الذي أهدر وقتك وقتك بحفظ المحفوظ..؟!!)
ثم كيف تنصحه بأن يحفظ عن حفظ المتون "أليس حفظ المتون حفظاً للوقت" فهو يحفظ أحاديث نبويه يحتاجها إن لم يكن يومياً فهو يحتاجها في حياته..
وبدلاً من أن تقول -جزاهم الله خيراً- سهلّوا لنا أخذ العلم بهذه البرامج، تقول: أهدروا أوقاتنا..
قراءة الشرح فقط تستفيد منها صحيح، ولكن لا تخرج طالب علم متمكن أو عالم راسخ..
كما يقال: تخرج رجل عنده بعض المعلومات.
الحفظ أساس العلم (وثمرته تجدها إذا طال بك العمر)
وللشيخ بن عثيمين -رحمه الله- كلام جميل في من يقول على طالب العلم أن يفهم المتن ولا يحفظه.. وذكر بأنه لم يبق معهم إلاّ ما حفظوه في بداية الطلب..
وكذلك الشيخ أحمد الشحي -حفظه الله- يقول: ثمرة هذا الحفظ يجدها الطالب مع مرور الزمن.
جزاك الله خير أخي العزيز 
أخوك الصغير: أبوأسيد السندي

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> .. لقد أهدرت من عمري سنة كاملة وأنا أحفظ ألفية ابن مالك ..وها أنا أخي .. لا أدري ما أصنع بها !! 
> .


هاتها لى وأنا _ان شاء الله _ أدرى ماذا سأصنع  بها !!!

----------


## نومس القصيمي

الاخوان الذين ينصحونني الموضوع للمشاركه لست مستنصح فيه فقد شرعت وانتهيت ان شاءالله 


ساذكر طريقه سمعتها عن احدالمشايخ اظنه الشيخ السبت ان لم اكن واهما لوكنت من اهل الحديث الاولين لقيل عني

له اوهام (ابتسامه)


يقول مثالاً

الاربعين حفظاً

العمده قراءةً
البلوغ حفظاً

الاجروميه حفظاً

الالفيه قراءة

وهكذا ان تمرعلى المنهجيه في الطلب تحذف شرط الحفظ

الاخ الذي يقول انصحك بسماع شريط الخضير قدفرغته في وقته منذ زمن بعيد
 وصدق اخي يحي الحنبلي

والموضوع لايزال سوقه

----------


## نومس القصيمي

قال الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله في اول شرحه لبلوغ المرام كما في موقعه
من حفظ البلوغ وحفظ متن من المتون الفقهيه وليكن الزاد وحفظ مع ذلكم من احاديث الادآب مايحتاج من رياض الصالحين وذلكم بعدحفظ كتاب الله سبحانه وتعالى فقد جمع اطراف العلم واستحق ان اوتي فهما مناسبابعدذلك الفتيا والقضاء ومااشبه ذلك من الولايات الشرعيه

----------


## أبومنصور

> أخي الكريم 
> أنت أعلم بسعة حفظك وعلو همتك من غيرك 
> لذلك الذي أراه أن تحفظ كتاب تهذيب بلوغ المرام من أدلة الأحكام للدكتور خالد الباتلي
> 
> 
> بعد ذلك فكر في الصحيحين وأفضل من جمع بينهما


 أين أجد هذا الكتاب على الإنترنت؟؟

----------


## ابن فالح المدني

كتاب الباتلي جيد ، 
وقد ذكر في مقدمته أنه جمع بين أحاديث البلوغ والعمدة خصيصا للحفظ.

----------


## نومس القصيمي

اذكراني رأيته قبل اشهرفي التدمريه ولكن كتاب اليحي والخضراجود مارأيت ولي سؤال لماذا لاتباع كتب اليحي بالسوق

----------


## أبو البراء بن عابد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..إخوانى..  أنا طالب علم مقيم بالرياض..فى أمس الحاجة لشرح موطأ الأمام مالك رحمه الله  لفضيلة الشيخ عطية محمد سالم رحمه الله.وسألت عليه كثير فأخبرت أنه غير موجود إلا بالمكتبة الصوتية بالسجد النبوى..فهل من معين لى من إخوانى خاصة وإن عملى لا يسمح لى بالسفر إلى المدينة فإنى أعمل سبعة أيام بالأسبوع وصاحب العمل لن يسمح لى ..أرجو المساعده والإهتمام..وجزاك  م الله خيرا

----------


## عبد العزيز المقبل

أخي أبا البراء

أظن أن أحد زملائي قد نسخ أكثر مكتبة الحرم الصوتية سأسأل عنها وأفيدك بإذن الله وأنا في الرياض

----------


## أبو البراء بن عابد

جزاك الله خير أخى عبد العزيز وفى انتظار ردك..ومأجور مشكور ..

----------


## طالبة فقه

عمدة الأحكام من أشهر المصنفات في جمع أحاديث الأحكام وهناك طبعات مذيلة بتحقيقات جيدة للأحاديث المذكورة في عمدة الأحكام أو يمكن الاستعانة ببلوغ المرام وفيه تخريج لأحاديث عمدة الأحكام.
بلوغ المرام ومنار السبيل فيهما أكثر أحاديث الأحكام، وهما كفاية للطالب في بداية الدراسة من ناحية معرفة أحاديث الأحكام.

----------


## طالبة فقه

> كتاب الباتلي جيد ، 
> وقد ذكر في مقدمته أنه جمع بين أحاديث البلوغ والعمدة خصيصا للحفظ.


بارك الله فيك....

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

من خلال تجربتي المتواضعة اقول لك اني ضيعت اكثر من 5 سنوات متنقلا من برنامج الى اخر و من كتاب الى غيره موهما نفسي انني ابحث عن المناسب لحالي لكن الحقيقة هو ان الذي يسال اكثر من عالم او يسال اكثر من طالب علم عن الكتاب او البرنامج الذي يبدا به انه فاشل و ارهقه الكسل عن طلب العلم و اصبح من الذين الهاهم تكاثر الاقتراحات و الكتب و البرامج عن المقصود
انصح اخواني ان يسالوا في بداية طلبهم عالما واحدا عن البرنامج و الكتب المناسبة له ثم يعقد العزم و لا يلتفت لغيره مهما كان و بهذا يحفظ و قته و مجهوده

----------


## أبو أنس المليجى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :
الأفضل من وجهه نظرى المتواضعة أن يبدأ طالب العلم بعمدة الأحكام نظراً لصحة الأحاديث الواردها بها ولعدم البداية بأحاديث ضعيفة أو فيها كلام لأهل العلم ، ثم بعد أن ينتهى بفضل الله منها ينتقل إلى بلوغ المرام والتى سوف تكون سهلة بفضل الله فى الحفظ حيث يجد معظمها فى عمدة الأحكام ، فلابد من التدرج فى طلب العلم وعدم الإستعجال حتى لو مرت سنوات والكل على خير عظيم إن شاء الله .

----------


## طالبة فقه

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :
> الأفضل من وجهه نظرى المتواضعة أن يبدأ طالب العلم بعمدة الأحكام نظراً لصحة الأحاديث الواردها بها ولعدم البداية بأحاديث ضعيفة أو فيها كلام لأهل العلم ، ثم بعد أن ينتهى بفضل الله منها ينتقل إلى بلوغ المرام والتى سوف تكون سهلة بفضل الله فى الحفظ حيث يجد معظمها فى عمدة الأحكام ، فلابد من التدرج فى طلب العلم وعدم الإستعجال حتى لو مرت سنوات والكل على خير عظيم إن شاء الله .



جزيت الجنة

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته :
> الأفضل من وجهه نظرى المتواضعة أن يبدأ طالب العلم بعمدة الأحكام نظراً لصحة الأحاديث الواردها بها ولعدم البداية بأحاديث ضعيفة أو فيها كلام لأهل العلم ، ثم بعد أن ينتهى بفضل الله منها ينتقل إلى بلوغ المرام والتى سوف تكون سهلة بفضل الله فى الحفظ حيث يجد معظمها فى عمدة الأحكام ، فلابد من التدرج فى طلب العلم وعدم الإستعجال حتى لو مرت سنوات والكل على خير عظيم إن شاء الله .


لكن من الناحية الحديثية لا تنتفع لانها كلها صحيحة عكس البلوغ الذي تتنوع فيه المصادر و درجات صحة الحديث و من ثم تستفيد غاية الاستفادة من التخريجات و بالتالي تستفيد من الناحيتين الفقهية و الحديثية , و كثير من العلماء ينصح بالبدء ببلوغ المرام للاسباب التي ذكرتها

----------

